
Show HN: A crowdsourced spreadsheet for products to calculate their durability - hubraumhugo
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1fN_jFo4_hMgP2Fd9wLFP_VJuUkAAWOQHzpxLSvMKdoU/edit#gid=0
======
hubraumhugo
I was asking myself, how could we quantitatively measure how durable a brand
or product is?

I guess that a good indicator would be a data point that shows how long
someone has owned and used certain products, so imagine a brand or product has
an average "years owned" metric.

And that's why I need your help!

Just add your favorite Buy For Life products and fill the "years owned",
"condition" and "frequency of usage" fields. We later will be able to
calculate how many years certain products are owned on average and how durable
they are (of course in relation to the product category and frequency of
usage).

Let's find out which products/brands truly deserve the description "Buy For
Life" :)

PS:

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

